# Horse Hair Padding Replacement



## Bozman (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm looking for a good substitute for the original horsehair padding found in vintage bicycle seats. I'm rebuilding several 140's era seats and have found that the thin foam rubber does not give me the feel or look I want in the seats.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2016)

I've used stiff felt. like used for machinery way wipers.  I have not, but some Wheelmen have suggested Mercedes upholstery pads:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mercedes-W1...ash=item35f54f5916:g:IJ0AAOSwhcJWQp0f&vxp=mtr
I do not know how stiff or dense these are.  I actually like riding on the felt.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 9, 2016)

get in touch with these people


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2016)

1/2" felt carpet padding


----------



## scooter_trasher (Feb 13, 2016)

have you tried horsehair?


----------



## dogdart (Feb 13, 2016)

automotive carpet jute padding


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> have you tried horsehair?




Or offer to sweep up hair clippings at your local barber shop


----------



## Bozman (Feb 17, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> have you tried horsehair?



Only if I could find the horse barbershop!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Feb 17, 2016)

Bozman said:


> Only if I could find the horse barbershop!



they have horse barbers at every stable,they are called groomers, the hair comes off while brushing the horse, you would have enough for a seat in about ten minutes in the spring when they loose their winter coat.


----------



## Bozman (Feb 17, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> they have horse barbers at every stable,they are called groomers, the hair comes off while brushing the horse, you would have enough for a seat in about ten minutes in the spring when they loose their winter coat.



I will talk to my horse riding friends and they can mail it to you to make it into a horsehair padding. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter_trasher (Feb 17, 2016)

Bozman said:


> I will talk to my horse riding friends and they can mail it to you to make it into a horsehair padding. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



I'm happy with the high density foam in my seats thank you, they don't draw horseflies


----------



## Barto (Feb 19, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I'm happy with the high density foam in my seats thank you, they don't draw horseflies



Or smell like a barn....aka horse poop!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 20, 2016)

http://www.diyupholsterysupply.com/upholstery-hog-horse.html

Here is what they use for chairs...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/horse-80-20-Upholstery-Padding/dp/B008RB0RNY

On Ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/horse-hair-upholstery

Looks like they make it preformed for VW seats...

http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/cart/DetailsList.cfm?ID=113881375E

Porsche guys talking about the subject of reusing horsehair ...

http://forum.porsche356registry.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=18757

Video on real horsehair


----------



## Duck (Feb 22, 2016)

...........


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 30, 2016)

A fist up your rear and you'd sing, too! Poor fella.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey man... I've got a horse. I'll get you some hair just so I can make that "the weirdest thing I've ever seen mailed to someone"...
Spring is a'comin


----------

